# Prince Hall, Myths, Legends And Facts



## Mason Forums (Nov 11, 2009)

PRINCE HALL, MYTHS, LEGENDS AND FACTScomplied byAubrey Brown, MPS, Kevin Gembarosky MPS, David Gray, MPS, Nelson King, FPS.The late Allen E. Roberts wrote “For more than two centuries Prince HallFreemasonry has been the most lied about organization in the world.Caucasian Freemasonry has misstated the facts about it; Black Freemasons andtheir supporters have exaggerated its history [...]

More...


----------

